# 8" to 6" Wyes for Plastic Irrigation Pipe?



## mbira (May 15, 2014)

I'm getting my supplies together to set up my cyclone system. I'm using a 5hp Clear Vue. My plan is to run an 8" main with 6" drops. I'm planning on using Plastic Irrigation pipe as it is so much cheaper and lighter than schedule 40. According to Bill Pentz, it is stronger than the spiral metal, so I should be all good there. Anyway. I'm wondering if anyone knows if there are Wyes available for that type of pipe? I know there is Schedule 40 wyes but I haven't seen wyes for irrigation pipe. I't about 1/2" smaller OD than Sch. 40...

Thanks for any help!


----------



## mbira (May 15, 2014)

I'm asking again in the hopes that someone here can direct me somewhere. I have a decent amount of 8" and 6" pipe, but I am still trying to track down wyes for my system. Looking online, these seem to be insanely expensive-like $200-$300 EACH. At that price then even Nordfab seems cheaper than PVC, and that just doesn't seem right. Can anyone point me to somewhere with fittings for 8" and 6" PVC? Thanks!


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes you can buy 8"x6" wyes for SDR pipe. Call Ewing irrigation or Amc in Austin or SA. Another option is ACT plumbing in Houston. Call the underground sales desk. I'm not sure they sell retail but if they do, I'm sure they will ship.


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

8"x6" S&D wye (thinner wall than SDR) at Ewing is $160.60 retail.


----------



## mbira (May 15, 2014)

I found these:
http://www.nationalbuildersupply.com/nibco-8-x-6-h-x-h-x-h-45-degree-wye-pvc-4810886/p487513

$40 each! I ordered several of what I needed. I'll post if these don't work out.


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

The link is to a DWV fitting, which is the same diameter as SCH40. If I understood your original question, you should be looking for S&D (sewer and drain) or SDR fittings. You might want to have a look at DWV fittings at Home Depot or Lowes to make sure they will fit. Is your pipe marked SDR or sewer and drain? If so, DWV will be too large.


----------



## mbira (May 15, 2014)

Well at 1/4 the price, I can deal with the size difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

The same website does sell sewer and drain fittings. Looks like the 8x8x6 wye is $56. You can also get DWV to SDR adapters if the fit is not what you hoped. Good luck


----------



## mbira (May 15, 2014)

well after further research (including talking to the manufacturer of the actual pipe I have), it turns out that I have something a bit unusual. It is 22PSI PIP pipe (plastic irrigation pipe). The OD of the 8" is 8.16", so it's a little smaller than even regular sewer and drain pipe. I did find a manufacturer that sells the proper fittings, and they are really cheap (like $20 each) and they have exactly what I need, BUT they only sell wholesale, so I got the part numbers and I need to call Fergusson or another irrigation place and have them order them...


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

Interesting. I've been in the irrigation/drainage business for 25 years and have never heard of that. Learn something new every day. Being low pressure pipe at that size it must be agricultural, which probably why I haven't used it. I'm sure there is a company in Austin that sells parts but if not, there is a place in brenham called ATS that sells ag irrigation parts.


----------



## mbira (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, it's made for agri uses. The place I buy it from actually uses it as jacket material for another pipe and they put insulation between the two. I use it for the marimba resonators that I build and it's cool because it's really light for the size. I will give a call to ATS. My understanding is this place will be drop shipping the fittings anyway. Thanks again for your help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

